# Morghur, Master of Skulls "Mine"



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

What needs to be improved?


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Took me 5 minutes of looking at the pic to figure out what that model actually was (and I'm not sure I did get it figured out!). Not really a fan of it to be honest, think the pose looks horrible


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

going to have to agree with Loki here. however as to what could be improved it's definately your need for cleaner thinner brush strokes. You need better coverage of painte before you go ahead and wash it and call it a day. A highlight of a lighter shade of whichever colour you are using would help to define the detail and give us less of a headache trying to figure what the model is. Try the highlight parts and see what happens there!


----------

